# Neck strap alternatives



## Mturulski (Sep 25, 2009)

I am not a huge fan of my neck strap, and am looking at some other options. Currently this option is my favorite:
Nikon | AH-4 SLR Leather Accessory Hand Grip | 649 | B&H Photo

It has received great feedback from the reviews that I've read, but I am looking for some cons, if any, from anyone who has some experience with it.


----------



## musicaleCA (Sep 25, 2009)

Any hand grip means you can't sling it over your shoulder while, say, running like the dickens to get a shot. And you have to carry it all the time in your hand. That means you have one less free hand, and it can get tiring too.

What I'm really saying is don't replace the strap. Just tack on the grip too.


----------



## FrankLamont (Sep 25, 2009)

R-strap. Expensive but comfortable.

If you have two cameras, there's a 'CoupleR' you can use to join to r-straps at the back, good for taking weddings, etc -- long events.


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a cheaper alternative to the Black Rapid.

Roger Moore Photography Mzungu Quick Draw Camera Strap


----------



## inTempus (Sep 25, 2009)

The best $30 I ever spent:







Tamrac N-5057


----------



## barfastic (Sep 26, 2009)

i have the same one from lowepro... voyager C i think (the 7.5 cm one) super comfy, feels like your wearing one of those airplane pillows.


----------



## FrankLamont (Sep 26, 2009)

ruaslacker2 said:


> Here's a cheaper alternative to the Black Rapid.
> 
> Roger Moore Photography Mzungu Quick Draw Camera Strap


Can that be attached some way? Together, I mean, like a 'backstrap'?


----------



## barfastic (Sep 26, 2009)

ruaslacker2 said:


> Here's a cheaper alternative to the Black Rapid.
> 
> Roger Moore Photography Mzungu Quick Draw Camera Strap




OMFG!!! JON LOCKE IS TRYING TO SELL ME A CAMERA STRAP! lol... he looks like jon from lost. hahahaha


----------



## KmH (Sep 26, 2009)

ruaslacker2 said:


> Here's a cheaper alternative to the Black Rapid.


 
Yep, that looks cheap. I don't think I'd trust my $4000 camera and lens combo to that ring on the 'biner. But, that's just me.

Like Fried mentioned the Black Rapid system can be set up to accomodate 2 straps. *Very* handy for a sports or wedding shooter or if you frequently need both hands.

The only place a hand strap make sense to me is in a studio setting.


----------



## dhilberg (Sep 26, 2009)

inTempus said:


> The best $30 I ever spent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a Tamrac N-45 that I've used for about six years. It's a great strap, nice and strong and doesn't slip off the shoulder. I haven't used it lately though as it's always in the way, mainly on verticals.

I'm definitely going to look into that Black Rapid setup though.


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2009)

I sometimes use a loose hand strap with a messenger style should bag that is very easy to access (cardboard stiffens up and keeps the mouth of the bag open).  The camera is either in my hand or in the bag.  Need to run or free up a hand.. just drop in the bag and go.  The main compartment is empty meant just for the camera... everything else is in the outer pockets.

I too have teh Tamrac N5057... great strap btw...  The only thing I DON'T like are the clip connectors.  They should have had the male and female buckles alternated so the hanging straps can be connected together when the strap itself is removed.


----------



## thriveCanada (Sep 29, 2009)

FriedChicken said:


> R-strap. Expensive but comfortable.
> 
> If you have two cameras, there's a 'CoupleR' you can use to join to r-straps at the back, good for taking weddings, etc -- long events.




AGREED. And you can put a plastic bag in the pouch on the strap in case of rain.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 29, 2009)

I like the older Nikon straps, gray with the red and yellow stripes. That's what I use on my D700, and I use the current generic nikon strap from my D70 on my F100.


----------



## BAmereihn (Jan 24, 2010)

ruaslacker2 said:


> Here's a cheaper alternative to the Black Rapid.
> 
> Roger Moore Photography Mzungu Quick Draw Camera Strap



i could make that at Home Depot for $5 at the same quality, def could put a $1500 camera plus a $1000 lens on it


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 24, 2010)

thriveCanada said:


> FriedChicken said:
> 
> 
> > R-strap. Expensive but comfortable.
> ...



Another vote for the R-Strap. Just picked one up 3 weeks ago and it's great. I'm not sure I'd classify $60 (USD) as expensive though, considering what's dangling off of it!


----------



## keith foster (Jan 24, 2010)

Black Rapid.  I can carry my camera without taking pain pills for my back.  The strap takes all the pressure off the back of my neck and distributes in.  Plus it makes make camera so much easier to swing into action and keeps it on my side better protected than if it were hanging in the middle of my chest.  My back doctor actually recommended this strap to help with the pain of long days in the rigging.


----------



## Overread (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm surprised its not been suggested yet, but moved from the original canon strap (horrid thing) to the OPtech Pro strap and what a difference it makes!

Pro & Pro Loop Strap | Demo Page

The padded strap really makes it possible to wear the strap with a camera around your neck without it digging into your skin (the old canon one I would only ever use with a very thick and highnecked jumper). The clips are also male to female on the main strap and the clip connectors - so you can easily remove the main body of the strap and clip the other parts together so they don't flap around. Being removable is great if you go to work on a tripod since  you no longer have that strap hanging there and getting in the way. 

I also combine this setup with using one of these from canon:

Canon STRAPE1 Wrist strap: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

fits had hand well and helps since you can let the camera hang on your arm without worries as you walk around. Also you don't have to slip your hand through the strap every time you want to use it - my hands are not big and I can still slip my hand right over the strap and get a good grip on the camera when needed - great for moving to take a fast shot or when wearing gloves. You do need a battery grip though for the handstrap to attach to


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 25, 2010)

Trust? Black Rapid? 

I've read more horror stories about that POS than any other camera strap. Even their 'new and improved' design has bad reviews.

My preferred method is carrying it naked, and if need be I put it in the case when I need to. I've also used an $8 Opteka hand strap with excellent results.

That AH-4 has been on my list of things to try for quite some time but after using the Opteka for a while I just got used to hanging onto my camera.

D300s w/70-200 lens attached.

One added benefit is there is nothing dangling in my face or anywhere else.


----------



## dhilberg (Jan 26, 2010)

I have the Mzungu strap and I like it. It easily supports a D90 w/grip and 80-200 f/2.8 attached. Although to be honest I've been going without a strap lately.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 26, 2010)

I have the original Crumpler Industry Disgrace in camo. I don't want people to see my strap.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 26, 2010)

Another big :thumbsup: for the R-Strap!

I've had two spinal surgeries. The first at L5/S1 and the second at C4/C5. Because of this I couldn't stand wearing neck straps around my neck. I would shoulder it. The R-Strap is a godsend for comfort and weight distribution. I know that Black Rapids has the dual strap, but I don't think it's for me. When I'm double fisting it, the second body is usually the D300 with the 70-200mm on a monopod.







 


_of course, sometimes I use the 300mm with 1.7TC. _​


----------



## Buckster (Jan 26, 2010)

Thought I replied to this...  Musta been a thread just like it...

Anyway, I'm another Mzungu strap user, and like it very much.  Simple, straightforward, reliable, inexpensive.


----------

